# Altadis Nightcap Match



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I got an ounce of this from P&C. I've never had the real deal so I have no way of knowing how it compares. However, after the first bowl, I kept going back to it without thinking and it lasted about a week.

There isn't much sweetness or tangyness. It's just smooth and rich. The latakia isn't overwhelming but it's there. Same for the nicotene. I liked it well enough, I ordered another 4 ounces and it came to $10. This is a good, no nonsense tobacco at a good price.


----------



## StufnPuf (Oct 8, 2009)

I bought 2oz of Nightcap from my local B&M and Im pretty sure it is a match since it was bulk, but I don't know if it was Altadis.
It is definitely great stuff though. And it was 4.50 for 2oz. I also picked up there Early Morning Pipe which I can't get enough of and it's slightly less peppery or tangy than the Nightcap. It doesn't have that slight tingle or burn when you exhale through the nose. Next time I am in there I will ask if it is Altadis.


----------



## stelar (Oct 9, 2009)

A pipe shop in Portland OR still has real Nightcap in bulk. They bought a bunch of it apparently when they were told it would no longer be available. Ask your pipe shop tobacco guy if he has the real stuff. it might be.


----------

